# What´s the best navigator for viewing WordReference?



## chamyto

What´s the best navigator with WR ?

I usually use "google chrome" in the internet, but it ( google chrome ) doesn´t work properly.

Thank you in advance .


----------



## miguel89

Firefox 3.6 works very well and it is the one I'm currently using. Opera's latest version eats up a lot of resources after a short time. Newer versions of Internet Explorer might be considerably better than past ones, but they are still slower and more unreliable than the other browsers.


----------



## Mate

Most of us use the latest version of Mozilla Firefox. 
It has lots of "add-ons" such as clippings, dictionaries, Adblock, SkipScreen, etc. Besides, it's free.


----------



## Lilith_fall

i agree with mate I think mozilla firefox is the best..


----------



## Peterdg

I work with IE8. No problems at all.


----------



## grubble

chamyto said:


> What´s the best navigator with WR ?
> 
> I usually use "google chrome" in the internet, but it ( google chrome ) doesn´t work properly.
> 
> Thank you in advance .


What problems do you have specifically with  Wordreference on Chrome? I always use it and it works for me.


Note
Of course Chrome has other problems, for example its automatic _most visited_ feature which seems to be designed to work backwards and upside down.


----------



## chamyto

Many times I try to enter a specific forum , write a post , look for a word.... it appears a message as " we couldn´t apply your request , the page you are looking for could not be found " , and then I have to refresh the page to see what I wanted .


----------



## mirx

I have been using IE 9 for about two months and I am delighted. All other browsers use too much memory and may crash. If I will be *just* browsing then Modzilla is my choice. Chrome never convinced me.


----------



## miguel89

chamyto said:


> Many times I try to enter a specific forum , write a post , look for a word.... it appears a message as " we couldn´t apply your request , the page you are looking for could not be found " , and then I have to refresh the page to see what I wanted .


That's probably a problem with your configuration or your internet connexion provider.


mirx said:


> I have been using IE 9 for about two months and I am delighted. All other browsers use to much memory and may crash. If I will be *just* browsing then Modzilla is my choice. Chrome never convinced me.


I haven't tested it yet, as I'm yet (a long yet, I guess) to make the change to Windows 7 and it doesn't work with XP


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'd personally suggest Firefox.
Chrome still doesn't support the BBcode preview (that is, you can't see this icon  




at the top right of the editor box), thing that makes it quite unfit to be used with Vbulletin and WR.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Paulfromitaly said:


> I'd personally suggest Firefox.
> Chrome still doesn't support the BBcode preview (that is, you can't see this icon
> 
> 
> 
> at the top right of the editor box), thing that makes it quite unfit to be used with Vbulletin and WR.



*UPDATE*: The new version of Vbulletin (4.1.5) now works well also with Google Chrome


----------



## chamyto

Thank you, everything´s ok with Google Chrome.


----------



## grubble

miguel89 said:


> That's probably a problem with your configuration or your internet connexion provider.
> 
> I haven't tested it yet, as I'm yet (a long yet, I guess) to make the change to Windows 7 and it doesn't work with XP


I have Windows 7 and IE9 but I don't use IE9 for Wordref because the buffering is incredibly slow. You submit a post and then wait for what seems like five minutes for it to register. Chrome zips through on Windows 7 with no problems.


----------



## swift

Paulfromitaly said:


> *UPDATE*: The new version of Vbulletin (4.1.5) now works well also with Google Chrome


Also with *RockMelt*​.


----------

